# Trying to buy a Dandelion Wine



## HeidiM (Apr 5, 2013)

I can't find it in any wine store. I want to taste before I make lol. Anyone know where to order it?


----------



## fivebk (Apr 5, 2013)

The only ones that I know of that sell dandelion wine are the Amish in central Iowa and to me it tastes like crap!!!!
PM me if you would be interested in trying a bottle of mine Sweet or Dry ?

BOB


----------



## jswordy (Apr 5, 2013)

fivebk said:


> The only ones that I know of that sell dandelion wine are the Amish in central Iowa and to me it tastes like crap!!!!
> PM me if you would be interested in trying a bottle of mine Sweet or Dry ?
> 
> BOB



But how do you know what crap .... never mind! 

Dandelion wine is a great diuretic! I have been wanting to try making this awhile, just too lazy to pick dandelions.


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 5, 2013)

Breitenbach Winery in Ohio sells it and it's pretty darn good tasting. I may actually attemmpt a batch this summer. We had friends that made it in the past, I thought it was ok, my wife couldn't drink it.


----------



## fivebk (Apr 5, 2013)

Jswordy, thats what grandkids are for LOL!!!!!! (picking dandelions)

BOB


----------



## MDPLS (Apr 30, 2013)

Linganore Winecellars
Mt. Airy, MD



*DANDELION: *6% residual sugar
Our dandelion wine is semi-sweet and floral. Produced from the flowers of dandelions.
*Serving Suggestions:* Casual sipping.
Dandelion is only available directly from the winery. It can be purchased in our Tasting Room or ordered for shipping to select states. Email us for more information.


----------

